# i've heard of skin getting darker, but my skin appears lighter where i wax/thread!



## km39 (Nov 24, 2008)

does this happen to anyone else? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i have fair skin with dark hair, so i thread my eyebrows and upper lip every two weeks. recently i realized that under my eyebrows and on my upper lip, my skin is super light....lighter than the rest of my face! it's so light that even my foundation can't fully hide it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i don't know what could cause this...anyone know? could it be the threading? i want it to go away!


----------



## Korms (Nov 24, 2008)

I suppose with waxing you are removing a thin layer of skin cells in addition to hairs so this could cause the skin to look lighter as it is newer, but I'm not sure whether this would apply to threading also.


----------



## banjobama (Nov 24, 2008)

Maybe because the hair was blocking sunlight to those areas?


----------



## MsCocoa (Nov 25, 2008)

I agree with both answers, I get that mostly because that area of skin hasn't had as much sun exposure (usually in summer/on hols) but mostly because waxing removes a layer of dead skin you often notice brighter skin underneath!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 25, 2008)

Thats what happens to me too!  Instead of using a white highlighter on my eye though, I just put one that is almost just shimmer, so it looks the white is intentional, like im wearing a light highlighter , It actually looks good


----------

